# 2011 West Coast Meet Discussion Thread



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Hell yeah! I'm in. I heart Mammoth, but down to go anywhere you guys decide, time to add some new mountains to my list! Let me know if I can help out with anything, i.e. lodging, getting group rates, etc., I'm pretty resourceful for the logistics of trip planning and organization shit.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

im in for mammoth, its a good 6 hour drive but i hear its amazing


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Tahoe is a plus. Though I'm not sure if the east coast members would be willing to fly out all the way here. I wonder if you guys in NY would spend a little extra cash and fly out all the way to Tahoe, the same way Cali member fly out all the way to the other side of the states for the East Coast meet?

I have a buddy who's parents own a cabin there (Near Donner Ski Ranch) , and if we wanted to do the meet THIS year, then I could probably get it for a week. And deciding on a resort won't be hard seeing as we have such a concentration of mountains in the area. How would you guys feel about that? 

Or would Cali. members want a small meet this year in tahoe?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with the above poster Tahoe or SLC would be best because it has a good amount of resorts to choose from. Like in tahoe if its crappy you can jib at northstar but if it dumps epic you can get pow runs at squaw ... and of course the same for Utah ... offering variety will help increase the amount of participation. Also SLC has a real airport lol so traveling there is easier than some other places.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^ 

you just say that 'cause you live in SLC.:cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

haha no .. I go to tahoe every year too  .. I do truly believe that a place with multiple options for riding is the way to go


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> I agree with the above poster Tahoe or SLC would be best because it has a good amount of resorts to choose from. Like in tahoe if its crappy you can jib at northstar but if it dumps epic you can get pow runs at squaw ... and of course the same for Utah ... offering variety will help increase the amount of participation. Also SLC has a real airport lol so traveling there is easier than some other places.


I'm intrested in SLC or Tahoe. 
I'd need details before commiting.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

bravo_castle said:


> I'm intrested in SLC or Tahoe.
> I'd need details before commiting.


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

I would be down to bring the Mountain Menace Crew where ever you guys decide but if you do end up in tahoe i can get some hook up on tickets to help some of the guys out for the cost of getting to tahoe . im sure im not the only tahoe local on here that would do that . 


The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

LOL! hur dur...
I just realized this is for next season. 

I'm intrested in Baker, Tahoe, JHole, Bridger Bowl or hitting up some CO resorts.
Baker & Tahoe are kind of far to roadtrip from CO, but I'm sure Doc G. & I could/would do it anyways.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Is this open to anyone? I have not been out west yet. Still hoping to pull something off this season 2010, but it is looking like it is going to be solo this year. It would be great get in on a group trip for next year.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Tahoe sounds awesome. Unfortunately, I'm not sure it's practical for me, since there aren't any direct flights from JFK / LGA / ISP. That's pretty much 2 full days of travel time and I have limited time off. DIA has direct flights to most of the country so it's just easier. That's pretty why I opted out of Wolf Creek. 2 extra days off work that I'm not boarding is nay cool.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

im down for Tahoe as well, its a further drive but it should be well worth it, ive always wanted to go there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Tahoe is great. North Shore Truckee areas would be a great spot. Though I have to say, from a bang for your buck perspective, Salt Lake City is hard to beat. The airport is right there, lift tickets are relatively cheap and deals are easy to find. The snow is very reliable there. Finding a cheap place to stay is easy too.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, I am too old to worry about the nightlife. I'm going to leave it on the mountain. SLC has plenty of mountain to go, easily accessed bc, and quality snow fall. Plus those mormon girls you speak of. They are god damn easy to pick off. I guess they all seem to have this time frame that they need to be dirty. All you have to do is be at the bar and they'll show. 

Tahoe is a sausage fest. No denying it. Super fun place though, and if a Tahoe meet materialized I can probably make it happen. As it is my old stomping grounds. I would prefer staying at somewhere like the West shore. Over by Homewood. Which is also a good quality mom and pop resort. The drive to Squaw and Alpine is easy. Kirkwood would not be out of the question. Sugar Bowl/Donner areas are also plenty close.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll probably try to go even if it is Tahoe since I've never been.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

tbh I live in slc and even though I think its a great option ... traveling would be fun haha ... I dont really care where it is ill show up


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

*What dates are we talkin*

I vote for Jackson Hole


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

AKRIDER42 said:


> I vote for Jackson Hole



sick but probably too remote for most of this crowd to get to easily ... and you really need local for jackson so you dont die


----------



## Mountainmenace (Sep 27, 2009)

You can get a flight from any NY airport to Vegas with only an hour or so lay over . which isn't bad because its Vegas then a quick hour flight to reno. I do this trip aleast once a year due to all my family still live is NY



The Jib Crib - THE WORLD'S BEST INDOOR SNOWBOARD RACK - Home


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

If its in Tahoe my girlfriend and I will be there.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

The concern I have with a meet at Tahoe is that TOO many people will show up and things will get out of hand. I don't want to go through all the trouble of setting this meet up and then having a couple of idiots ruin it and me having to pay for it. 

If it was SLC I know that only the really serious people will want to come, and they wouldn't want to screw it up (i'd like to imagine this is true). 

This is a mean thing to say, but I would rather have a small meet composed of seven-ten people who are there for the boarding and not there to just be there, than a group of say twenty-thirty that will for sure get out of hand and reek havoc.

Perhaps there should be a limit on how many people can come. Is this a good idea?


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> The concern I have with a meet at Tahoe is that TOO many people will show up and things will get out of hand. I don't want to go through all the trouble of setting this meet up and then having a couple of idiots ruin it and me having to pay for it.
> 
> If it was SLC I know that only the really serious people will want to come, and they wouldn't want to screw it up (i'd like to imagine this is true).
> 
> ...


Limiting the number of people or placing a monetary barrier might solve these problems.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> The concern I have with a meet at Tahoe is that TOO many people will show up and things will get out of hand. I don't want to go through all the trouble of setting this meet up and then having a couple of idiots ruin it and me having to pay for it.
> 
> If it was SLC I know that only the really serious people will want to come, and they wouldn't want to screw it up (i'd like to imagine this is true).
> 
> ...


I am defiantly interested in going. My primary reason is to board and meet people I can learn from and teach people that can learn from me. I have done a lot of mountain bike trips/back packing trips and a couple of snowboard trips and in my mind the activity comes first. I am the guy that wants to be standing at the lifts when they turn them on in the morning....At the same time I do enjoy good beer but not at the expense of the activity that I am there for. 

As far as the my only requirement is that has diverse terrain, at least intermediate at the low end. Black diamonds would be good to, hopefully by next year I will be ready for them...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> If a meet were held at Mt. Hood, I can arrange quite a bit of the logistics from lodging to transportation......:thumbsup:
> 
> The Resort at the Mountain along with Mt. Hood Village in Welches would be the ideal spot as a base of operation for riding Timberline, Meadows and Ski Bowl. A rental van would be the ideal vehicle to go back and forth each day.
> 
> Mt. Hood is actually not a bad meet location as PDX is a super easy airport to get to from any place in the country and we always have reliable snow with 100% terrain open by December even in a so so year. The best for Mt. Hood is late Jan through Feb for powder, but springtime like April sees the most sunny days and good spring corn snow with longer days....:thumbsup:


I'd be very happy with Mt. Hood. I lived in PDX for 2 years. <3 PDX!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I could be into Hood...


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I think Tahoe might be good for other reasons as well. 

For those who come to Cali, and have never been to San Francisco can do so after the meet, or visit the other sites.

It's conveniently full of night life for the party animals. 

Lots and Lots of mountains to choose from, so that our meet can be varied and more ..."exciting". 

list goes on and on....

We'll just see how things go when it comes to how many ppl will attend, but so far it only seems like ten or so will come.:dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Sam I Am said:


> For those who come to Cali, and have never been to San Francisco can do so after the meet, or visit the other sites.


That's a reach!


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

cifex said:


> That's a reach!


I live in SF and I think the best thing about Tahoe is how easy it is for me to get there. :laugh:

Now as far as how cool SF is. Yeah its a great city. But if you live here you probably spend a lot of time trying to figure out ways to leave it without spending 30min in traffic.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> My 2 cents here..... If you are renting a condo or block of hotel rooms, place limits on that, not on total attendance. I might, for example, not be even remotely interested in shacking up with a bunch of the forum members, but would definitely want to go ride each day with them. I can easily stay in Reno and drive up each day or even stay in Tahoe. I honestly think the best way to start out on this is get a consensus of where everyone (or a majority) want to go, then pinpoint a date. From there, you can get an idea on who wants to shack up in the same lodging and who are wanting to take care of all of those arrangements for themselves.
> 
> You obviously don`t want to try to coordinate accommodations for 50 people, but if 50 people show up to go ride, there will be lots of groups arranged by skill level to all go out riding....:thumbsup:


Right on. There would have to be limits on how many people and rooms, deadlines if people are interested in lodging, deposits need to be given in advance for blocking out rooms as well, etc. Down to help with the logistical shit...

I know I'm junior, so I'm gonna stay in my place on this one and show up wherever you guys roll, but just curious, what does everyone have against Mammoth? (If you guys ever decide to do Mammoth, I can get _some_ discounted tickets and can for sure get a discounted lodging, cheapstyle or on the nicer side.)

Mt. Hood would be fucking awesome! I've also never been on the North Side, only Heavenly and Sierra at Tahoe, and they both sucked for me (but it could have also been my lack of experience at the time.  )


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

No personal experience w/ Mammoth, but I hear from my buddies that have been there, that it's crowded with SoCal kids....and that explains itself. If we were to do Mammoth, I would not want to do it on the weekend.....that's a recipe for disaster. 

As to the whole lodging thing...I first would like to know how many people on here actually want to go and if they are inviting anyone. And so far the only places mentioned for the meet have been SlC, tahoe, and hood. There has got to be more place ppl are interested in.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I'd say Colorado, but if I am going to do a meet, I want to get out of this state. 

Personally, SLC is one of the easiest, most convenient, and cheapest trips to assemble. Plus they get plenty of snow. 

Tahoe is my old stomping grounds, so that would be fun too. The main problem is snow fall. It's just not that reliable out there. One great season to every 2-3 or so sub par ones. If that's the spot, I'd say shoot for March. Almost always a good month out there, and if it's not snowing, the corn harvest in Cali is second to none. 

Hood would be rad, just 'cause it's PDX and I need to get out there a bit more.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Man, I am too old to worry about the nightlife. I'm going to leave it on the mountain. SLC has plenty of mountain to go, easily accessed bc, and quality snow fall. Plus those mormon girls you speak of. They are god damn easy to pick off. I guess they all seem to have this time frame that they need to be dirty. All you have to do is be at the bar and they'll show.
> 
> Tahoe is a sausage fest. No denying it. Super fun place though, and if a Tahoe meet materialized I would prefer staying at somewhere like the West shore. Over by Homewood. Which is also a good quality mom and pop resort. The drive to Squaw and Alpine is easy. Kirkwood would not be out of the question. Sugar Bowl/Donner areas are also plenty close.


All good points!:thumbsup: I head west twice a year, but my dates are very very limited. I could possibly cram 2-3 personal days together.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

cifex said:


> That's a reach!


I considered this, last year. I didn't want to get caught-up in the trafic, so I bailed on hitting San Fran from South Lake.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Right now I would just be bringing my self. As far as other places, I'm not real familiar with the west, I have never snowboarded out there. I have mountain biked out there, but in the high desert, and it of course was awesome! So I really don't feel qualified to pick a good place. The places talked about so far sound great..I am sure any of them will be a considerable step up for what I have been on up to this point. 

For what ever it is worth here are ome of the places I have considered for the trip I am thinking of doing mid feb of this year: 

*Mammoth, ca *- Good friend of mine knows someone that lives in the area, that skies that would show me around

*Snowbird/Alta UTah* - seemed to be a great place to get introduced to snowboarding out west, pricing was probably the most reasonable

*Keystone CO *- would have a place to stay in Denver, have friends that live there, but are not into sking, but willing to shuttle me back in forth..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

kysnowboarder said:


> *Snowbird/Alta UTah* - seemed to be a great place to get introduced to snowboarding out west, pricing was probably the most reasonable


Not Alta....Unless your gunna bring a saw! :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Another spot I would like to consider is Big Sky in Montana. As for Colorado, I am not interested much in the whol summit county area. I am thinking more like Wolf Creek or Teluride. Jackson Hole is also a spot I want to go to as well.
> 
> From a logistics point of view, I think Tahoe, SLC, Denver and Hood are the easiest on the west coast and rocky mountain region.


Yeah, Summit County is not bad but it's popular. On the flip side Berthoud, Vail, and Loveland Passes are all plenty close and the back country riding is off the hook around there. I think I know those spots...


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

There are so many destinations! I've been really wanting to get up to Mt. Hood since last season! Pretty much anywhere you guys pick would be exploration for me, so that's awesome.

Yo Sam, most SoCal peeps go to Bear or Mountain High, they don't want to drive the extra 2 hrs. Holidays do suck, but regular weekends are aiight. (New Yrs did suck with all the LA attitudes) But, yes, midweek is the ticket. Mammoth has some nice wide open terrain and June has a sick park and I heard some awesome back country.

I know you were planning for next year, but I think you said if we did Tahoe, it could possibly be this year, just want to see if we're aiming for 2010 or 2011, or still up in the air...


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

I think Hood should be a summer meet.....THAT would be sweet.......

I would also be down to do any of the mentioned....count me in for two...., I am with wolf though...I like my personal space so would probably not lodge with the crowd.


Sam, if you do decide Utah I would be willing to help you out with arrangements.......I have a lot of down time at work obviously.....


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

cifex said:


> Not Alta....Unless your gunna bring a saw! :laugh:



Hahahahahahahaha......I wanna blow that place up.....


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

While areas with many resort options sound like a good idea too, I think BAKER is the most fitting, being the "birthplace of snowboarding." *Lift tickets here are only $47.50 (incl tax)/day!!* You should all know about it by now, but tons of steeps and technical terrain, not to mention a nice backcountry...just watchout for cliffs. Almost no flat spots for newer riders to get stuck on, either. It's an amazing mountain with plenty of elevation that gets the most/best snow in WA.

Transportation: For those that aren't local, you fly into Sea-Tac Airport in Seattle and then rent a car to make the ~3hr. drive. If you don't feel like dealing with the twisties on the way up to the resort by driving yourself, you can catch the Baker shuttle which is only $12 from Bellingham or $6 from Glacier.

Lodging: You can stay in a condo or inn at the base of the mountain, only 20min. from the resort, or in any of the countless hotels/motels 45min. away in Bellingham, which is right off the freeway. Either way, unless it's a holiday, prices are very low and there will be plenty of vacancies so there's no rush to plan the trip way in advance like you would with bigger more commercial resorts.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

^^^^^^

I second that.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW, I have some progressing to do.....Time to get that trip for this year booked!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> I know you were planning for next year, but I think you said if we did Tahoe, it could possibly be this year, just want to see if we're aiming for 2010 or 2011, or still up in the air...


It might be. But I don't know how ppl would handle two meets, for those doing the east coast meet also. I think money is too tight for ppl to consider a west coast meet this far late into the season. That's why I declared it the 2011 west coast meet, so people could have time to prepare and save up enough to do two meets for those who want to do both east and west. 

But we could do a mini meet this year for those who are interested.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

CaptTenielle said:


> Sam, if you do decide Utah I would be willing to help you out with arrangements.......I have a lot of down time at work obviously.....


I'll hold you to that.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> I agree that it is a bit late for putting together a winter meet, but a summer meet at Hood is a real workable idea for mid June...:thumbsup:


Then I nominate you to put it together.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Fuck yeah...Summer in Hood! Those pics are amazing beautiful.  I totally want in on the back country..but...ummm...do i have to jump that crevasse? Cause...my one and only NY resolution (and every day resolution) is "*don't die* before I live." :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I will not rule it out. It depends on what level of riding I am at. The place looks sweet. I defiantly hope some day to do back country riding, I see that as the holy grail of snow sports...

Once I see the details I will make a decision then. It is defiantly something I would like to do, just want to be ready for it...


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

dharmashred said:


> Fuck yeah...Summer in Hood! Those pics are amazing beautiful.  I totally want in on the back country..but...ummm...do i have to jump that crevasse? *Cause...my one and only NY resolution (and every day resolution) is "don't die before I live."* :laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh:
This is funny because right below this, in your signature it says "Its not tragic to die doing what you love". I'm sure you 4got about it, but a very funny contradiction


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Tahoe is a plus. Though I'm not sure if the east coast members would be willing to fly out all the way here.


__________________
Watch The Wolfman Online Free


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

housefull said:


> Tahoe is a plus. Though I'm not sure if the east coast members would be willing to fly out all the way here.
> 
> 
> __________________
> Watch The Wolfman Online Free


i would!
havent been there yet


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

housefull said:


> Tahoe is a plus. Though I'm not sure if the east coast members would be willing to fly out all the way here.
> 
> 
> __________________
> Watch The Wolfman Online Free


I would not have an issue with flying to Tahoe. There is not that big of difference in air fair, rather I am flying to Denver or Tahoe. Of course my local air port will not have direct flights..but that is ok.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

what's the status? Is this meet being planned or has it died off? I'm interested but need to see dates!

edit: mpd snowman, the west coast needs you!


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

I am still interested. My guess for the lack of activity on this thread is because this isn't until next year. Probably not a lot to plan at this point. I would guess.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I think we need to get towards fall before something really starts happening here. We need to see what sort of season it's going to be. El Nino, La Nina, just your standard season etc. Each one of those weather patterns tends to favor certain regions. If it's La Nina, I'd push for some sort of PNW or Utah Meet. El Nino, Cali in March is a good bet, blah, blah, blah. So it's a wait and see approach atm.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Also keep Mammoth and June Mtn open as an option. Both have something for everyone. Mammoth has wide open terrain, nice long runs, gentle beginner slopes, triple "you can die" runs and June Mtn (about 20 mi north of Mammoth) and has a sick terrain park and some wicked off piste tree runs (and I've heard the BC is epic. And we're up to 392" of snow fall this season so far. Heading in to March we've got an 8-12 ft base. Last season, end of March base was still up 10-15 ft. For you BC riders, Devils Postpile and Toms Place have some sick shit I "sit in my living room having delusions of grandeur" about riding one day.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Is the road down to Devil's Postpile open in Winter? Definitely looks like you could have some fun turns back there, but I've only been in the Summer. The only problem with Mammoth is that it's not nearly as accessible as SLC, Tahoe, etc. Wonderful place though, and there are some kick ass hot springs in the area.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'd like to chime in here and second a vote Baker. That place is EPIC. As stated by Triple8soul, Bellingham is the go to college town for being cheap and close to the hill. Snowolf, it's steep, but it's not unfriendly to newbies steep. Especially if it's a good pow day (which are pretty common). It does have a terrain park, but it is kind of small and not the main focus. The BC up there looks to be amazing. I haven't had a chance to ride it yet, but that's only due to my lack of avy education and equipment. This will be changing for next season though. It is true that there is no night riding, but after a full day at Baker, you won't have any energy left for night riding. Anyway, That's my 2 cents on it. But really, I'm down to travel if I have plenty of time to plan and save for it.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Man Kill....I've been eyeing Devil's Postpile for a while, it's one of the first things I wanna ride next season when I'm ready. The road is closed all winter, but they allow BC riders and skiers in, but no services are available. Also read that avalanches are frequent on Red Meadows Road. I also did see some hikers parked off of the Mammoth Scenic Loop last weekend...I need to figure out where that leads to. 

Heard about the hot springs, def gonna check them out over the next couple weeks.


----------



## SnowBeaner (Apr 7, 2009)

any of the girls from the forums ever show up ?


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

NWBoarder28 said:


> I'd like to chime in here and second a vote Baker.


I've gotta say, here, Baker is way the hell in the middle of nowhere! For East-Coasters to get a flight to Seattle then commute from Sea-Tac to the Boonies of the PNW (a 3-hr drive in good weather) is quite a demand. I've been to Baker and it is a great mountain. They boast a ton of snow and I can only assume that when it does snow it is Amazing. However, I spent a weekend out there and it was a flop! Windy and BoilerPlate.....it felt like a big New Hampshire. :cheeky4: :dunno:

I know the Lure of Baker, but I just can't advise someone from the East, to go there if they haven't been to SLC or Tahoe. Baker is known for its snow and for its ability to provide for the true HardCore riders.....those who can and do ride the BC. Once you are at Baker, you are at Baker. If we focus on a more central place, people can ride together or go separate ways. In SLC, there can be a bunch different places to ride, same with Tahoe.

Keep the options and variety open.

Baker, Snowbird, Kirkwood are all on the same level. I mean seriously, once you get 400 inches of snow...what is the difference between 500 inches or 1100 inches. :laugh:


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Keep in mind alot of people who go to these things may not know how to drive in bad snow weather. Hell we pulled 5 people out of the ditches in Vermont:laugh:


In my defense, all I was trying to do was a U-turn. How did I know the road dropped off 5 feet two inches beyond the plowed surface. Rest assured I will not be yanked out of anymore ditches in the future.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The boat is a three hour drive in good conditions. Definitely one of the best ski towns out there. I'd say for that sort of drive though Crested Butte should also be considered, though this is probably the year for the Butte instead of next season.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

We should all shred the K-Town, Lurkwood, or Crunkwood, otherwise known as Kirkwood for all those that dont know


----------



## local_gnarshred (Jul 22, 2010)

only been once but totally down too shred mammoth its a good 12 hours from me


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Well it goes back to the basics of what makes it work... Easy fly in is a must, easy driving state to state is a must. A three hour drive from the nearest airport is not good particularly when you encompass weather. Keep in mind alot of people who go to these things may not know how to drive in bad snow weather. Hell we pulled 5 people out of the ditches in Vermont:laugh:
> 
> Out west if your talking a three hour drive and someone gets stuck there out!! until someone can get them...
> 
> ...


SLC is the ticket then. The airport to downtown is like 15 minutes. From downtown SLC, you can go to any of the major resorts within an hour or so by shuttle or even public transportation. If the meets are 50% inexperienced people, I highly recommend Solitude or my fave, Snowbasin. Canyons, Brighton or Snowbird are amazing options as well. And the Utah powder is amazing...I love Mammoth as my "home mountain" in CA (even though I'm closer to Mt. High in socal as a season pass holder) but the sierra cement is downright painful on a cold, blowing day on the chairs.

The downside to SLC is the reduced alcohol beer and very little nightlife.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have to agree that SLC is probably the easiest spot to do a meet. Inexpensive flights, quick access, pretty reliable snow, lot's of choices. Lift ticket prices are reasonable if you are paying by the day too. Great world class backcountry.

Summit County/Denver would probably make next on the list, as it's also easy to find inexpensive flights and it's a fairly quick ride up to Summit. Pretty reliable snow, lot's of choices. Plenty of party options. Lift ticket prices suck at the majors. The mom and pop hills like Loveland are reasonable and less crowded though. Great world class backcountry. 

After that, Tahoe isn't bad. Not as cheap to get there. Fly into Sac and have a two hour drive, for a bit more Reno, or even more for the SLT airport. While the terrain is killer, snow fall is less than reliable in California. It can snow for weeks or end or be sunshine for weeks on end. Plenty of party options. Probably not a great choice for a La Nina season. Great world class backcountry.

Hood, not sure. Seems that the access is there, rain can be a problem, but it's a La Nina season which really seems to like to just poop all over the PDX/PNW region with tons of snow. Good backcountry, maybe world class, but the locals are a lot more quiet about it out there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

I too vote slummit county, good snow, lots of choices.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

hockeyjock said:


> I too vote slummit county, good snow, lots of choices.


Wouldn't you rather get out of your backyard? I know I'd rather go somewhere else...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes I would like to go somewhere else just thought it would be nice for the others


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

With the way things are shaking out for next season, I am down for a SLC trip. It's a quick (and if you get lucky cheap) flight from DIA and it's also a fairly easy (8hr) drive from here. I'd be down for a Solitude, Snobasin, or Pow Mow day. After that I'd like to spend more time in the BC around there. I've been thwarted by Ben Lomond Peak twice, so that one is high on the list to get done. But that's me, I'd rather ride outside of resorts away from the masses. 

I am also dead set on getting out to the PNW for a week this year, but as long as the WCM doesn't conflict with it, I'll try to make it. Of course, if it is in the PNW that could work too...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh that is definitely in the plans Wolfy. Rain conspired against me two years ago, this past season was familial. Unless there is a big change in life, I am looking pretty clear this year, finally...


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I can make the West Coast Meet since I finally have moved out West and living in SLC.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

got a couple places planned for this year but once you guys have a set date and all I will let know if I'm down. Utah would be cool and anywhere in CO I would most likely go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> I can make the West Coast Meet since I finally have moved out West and living in SLC.


! Congrats!!! Yet another reason to go to SLC this year.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Jackson would be rad, but it's got a lot of issues. 

The main thing being is that it just ain't cheap all the way around. From getting there if you are flying, to lodging, to lift tickets. It's expensive. On the flip side, it's the same drive as SLC for me, and I've been itching to get out in the backcountry on Teton Pass. So not really out of the question either...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, Jackson could very well work. It's stunningly beautiful up there too. Of course I'd have to do one day at the resort. There is good slackcountry out of the resort too. Teton Pass looks to have some amazing tours. 

In SLC the cottonwoods also offer some great tours. Ben Lomond Peak above Eden is a worthy objective with big lines. The slackcountry out of Snobasin is just plain 'ol rad. 4k vertical all the way into the town of Ogden...


----------



## JustLove (Jul 2, 2010)

*Im down*

SLC :thumbsup:


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Someone mentioned Big Sky... That would be pretty cool, might be a logistics nightmare but eh


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, Jackson could very well work. It's stunningly beautiful up there too. Of course I'd have to do one day at the resort. There is good slackcountry out of the resort too. Teton Pass looks to have some amazing tours.
> 
> In SLC the cottonwoods also offer some great tours. Ben Lomond Peak above Eden is a worthy objective with big lines. The slackcountry out of Snobasin is just plain 'ol rad. 4k vertical all the way into the town of Ogden...


just to clarify .. for some hiking/slackcountry are we requiring full safety gear including beacons probes and shovels ... I take back country safety seriously as I know you do too .. I just want the others to realize they cant go romping back there under equipped at least not with me haha


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

So a whistle wouldnt cut it? :cheeky4: Serious note what about an avi 1 course? I plan on taking mine this year since I find it would be beneficial.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

burritosandsnow said:


> just to clarify .. for some hiking/slackcountry are we requiring full safety gear including beacons probes and shovels ... I take back country safety seriously as I know you do too .. I just want the others to realize they cant go romping back there under equipped at least not with me haha


Yeah for sure. It's so far off, I didn't feel like it was needed. A lot of people talk a good game about bc riding, but when it comes time to put in the effort a lot will jump ship. Especially if it comes down to a tour of some sort. 

So let's throw it out there, you'll need full avi gear as stated above, plus a mode of transportation to get your but out there. A splitboard is ideal, snowshoes will work. I do know of at least one tour in Little Cottonwood that is pretty safe, but nothing is 100%. Snowbasin slackcountry is the real deal. Choose the wrong day, do it wrong, and a lot dying could go on. So B&S is dead on. Same thing goes for Colorado, California, Oregon bc riding too. Just keep it in mind, there ain't no ski patrol to come wipe the snot off your face if you get into trouble out there.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> So a whistle wouldnt cut it? :cheeky4: Serious note what about an avi 1 course? I plan on taking mine this year since I find it would be beneficial.


Always a good idea. I don't expect everyone to do that. Probably going to be a first and maybe last experience for some. I would expect them to listen to those of us who have experience in the field and understand the dangers involved out there. Anything that goes down with n00bs is going to be a very conservative line. Then again, pretty much everything I do is conservative, although that doesn't mean big lines don't get done.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I dont know how frequent avi classes are taught here but as soon as one I know of is available I plan on doing it. I am also hoping a decent split shows up on CL since dont really want to buy everything new this season. Might not be able to afford anything else if I do that.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of places rent around Salt Lake and Denver too. SLC is the birth place of splitboarding...

Here is a list of places that offer Avalanche Education in the Utah area.
http://www.avalanche.org/edu_list.php?state=UT

I will also be doing the Friends of Berthoud Pass thing again this year. I'll be posting up dates and such as they come to me. 

I may also have a couple of extra splitboards to loan out for use if things shake out like they are looking for this season.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

snowvols said:


> I dont know how frequent avi classes are taught here but as soon as one I know of is available I plan on doing it. I am also hoping a decent split shows up on CL since dont really want to buy everything new this season. Might not be able to afford anything else if I do that.



snowbird does one a month during the season .. its an all day thing on a saturday for 40 bucks 

brighton has a few different ones that are free .. some are just classroom only basic knowledge stuff and then they have some in field classes that youll need all the pertinent avy gear for...


once the season gets goin there will be more info...

also snowvols there are numerous off lift legal slackcountry entrance spots around Brighton that you can get your feet wet in the bc experience without worrying about shoes or a split


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey guys I just read the entire thread. I didn't know about the WCM before but I think it's a killer idea! How many years has it been happening? How many riders usually attend?

If it happens at Jackson Hole you can count me in - I've always wanted to get down there. It's a 16 hr drive, but totally worth it! 
Would consider flying into SLC for the meet - but only if everything works out (ie: cheap flight, etc). I wouldn't go too far out of my way to make it happen.
Actually anything in the PNW would work for me (Hood, Baker, Idaho, etc)

I guess it's time to get a passport lol, haven't been to the states since they changed the rules (about 2 yrs ago)


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I can definitely imagine that happening (what you mention about people getting all stoked to begin with then bailing later on)
Doesn't really matter how many show up though, right? Just pick the time and place far enough ahead of time (before the snow flies) and people will come if they really want. If there's 30 great, if only 4, who cares that's fun too - it would be the same cost per person anyway I'd imagine (pay your own transportation, accommodation, and lift tickets). Forget about organizing accomodations or group discounts, that's too much hassle and risk.

Schweitzer would be excellent for me, for that's for sure, it's the closest US resort to me. Never been there but my friend from Spokane seems to like it. I trust his opinion - he ripped up Revy last year like it was nobodies business and head of lot of stories of him slaying everything around tahoe.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Has not really happened yet, people get all fired up to do it then flake at the last minute.


Hey!! If I remember correctly we had a whole 4 people show up to our Wolf Creek meet!


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If there was a Idaho trip I would look at that.

I have no back country experience so I would be out of the loop there but if I could get there without having a two day drive I would look at coming. Schwiitzer is only 6 hours from Banff according to google maps so we combine that with Fernie?  I think for this season any flying is out of the question as we have a big summer (non snowboard) trip planned to Alaska. 

What sort of level riding are you guys after? I can manage double blacks but not much in the park.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow, thread revival. The west coast meet will probably take place some time in april-may, after the east coast meet. I haven't started planning yet, because there is no need, but rest assured it will be done within the next couple of months. So if you guys want to start discussing places, please do so so that I may get an idea of where to hold this meet.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Sam I Am said:


> Wow, thread revival. The west coast meet will probably take place some time in april-may, after the east coast meet. I haven't started planning yet, because there is no need, but rest assured it will be done within the next couple of months. So if you guys want to start discussing places, please do so so that I may get an idea of where to hold this meet.


Well IMO if this isnt fairly concrete by the beginning of the year you probably wont get a successful meet. Not everyone can drop everything with a few weeks notice and go on holiday. The farther out this thing is solidified the better ability of people to commit and start watching airfares. Also if you want to do something in late April/May you have drastically limited your choices to a few late season resorts in each area. I think most people would agree that if they travel to Summit County, Tahoe, or SLC they would prefer take advantage of the myriad resorts those areas have to offer and not just be confined to the few late season resorts.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Based on the way that the summer Mt. Hood meet dissolved, you better get deposits long before you rent anything or put any of your own money up front. People are all stoked and hot to trot at first, then they just flake out as the time approaches.


Deposits? Rent? People can figure out their own accomodations etc.
Just pick a time and place!
No hassle, no effort.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

chupacabraman said:


> Deposits? Rent? People can figure out their own accomodations etc.
> Just pick a time and place!
> No hassle, no effort.


Yeah, plan on riding alone if it's going to be like that.
MPD-esk planning is necessary.

It's hard to make set plans now, as we don't know where high tide & low tide will be.
CO, UT work best for me, & I'm also interested in the PNW/Tahoe. 

Personally I have limited PTO i can take, & have to request my time off.
So waiting to long = count me out.
If we get something going, I have no issue with paying up front.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Tried that for the Mt. Hood meet and this was done for the Wolf Creek meet and no one showed...not taking time off from work for a meet just to have everybody flake out at the last moment unless you get them early and if they back out, they loose their money; only way to prevent the flake out factor....:dunno:


Exactly, with out proper planning, we'll see a repeat of 'hood & WC meets.




Snowolf said:


> This is why I am not into meets....getting together with a friend or two and riding is one thing buts meets take on a life of their own and become chaos and seem to be a big PITA. *I am looking to ride with like minded riders who are of the same skill level (roughly) and want to ride, not sit around and get shit faced.*


x2 !!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I understand the situation now.
I just doesn't seem like there are, or would be, enough people interested to make it happen.
Sounds pretty neat though. 
When I go on a snowboard trip, I'm going to snowboard - I hope most of the people at a meet would be like-minded as well.
Anyway, if it's in BC/WA/OR/ID I'd be down.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Things to Consider:

Riding with select company (2-6 people who show) is Awesome! We did a SLC meet 2 years ago in January and it was a great time. I suppose Kri$ and Cifex would need to support my claim, but we had a blast, even when the snow BLEW!!!! The more the Merrier isn't always the way to go, mo' people, mo' money....mo' money, mo' problems.

Also, Someone said about the late April idea.....I guarantee, this year, most major resorts will be open till the last weekend of April. Unless Nina kicks some resort ass, the resorts aren't going to close before the Easter weekend (which is in late April, this year).

Lastly, as one of the westerners put it, people on here need to own-up. If I live in a ski town, (which I don't......yet) why would I give-up a great week/end of riding on my own terms to ride with randoms that I don't know. Luckily, I've had good experiences with Randoms......especially #1 and #2!!!

This could happen, but it requires a point-person and focus!!!
'


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Well keep in mind is Sam puts his ass on the line to book accommodations for the meet, this is a non-refundable deal once you pay. It's absolutely not fair to pay money for something and then back out cause you can't get your shit together. That puts him in a hole and he stands to lose a lot more. So if you pay up and then can't go, it's up to you to find a replacement to fill the spot and work it out with that person. Or else you're going to eat it.

I think Salt Lake/Ogden area should be the spot. It really is the most convenient place, and economical. After that I'd say something in the Front Range Colorado would be good as DIA is set up to handle skier traffic and that also makes it pretty smooth. If it goes that way, I'll be happy to help out with finding arrangements and such. Loveland 4 packs and such are going on sale soon and we certainly could pick a few up for some cheap shredding days. 4 lift tickets for something around $120. So it's not like one person would have to use all four tickets. Loveland on the other hand is very much a mom and pop area and is not the full on resort experience. That is probably why I like it. It is rad and open through the first week of May though.

Still my vote is to go get Utarded...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Carmen, you have definitely done a good job with your meets and they have been successful. Not a bad person to listen too in this regard. In other regards I'd just suggest kicking him in the jimmy...


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I've been in and out of this one but I thought I would give it a bump. Any closer to deciding a venue? It sounds like people are talking deposits etc without mentioning a concrete venue?


----------



## FlipsideJohn (Jan 19, 2010)

Do we know atleast the area/state we are hosting this?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think the leaning is Salt Lake City at this point. It really does make a lot of sense to try to have it there.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

come on now people.... stop being deliberately dense.

*Whistler* for the win!

Bravo!:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Keep it up Paolo. I definitely want to visit Whistler, but from a convenience stand point, Salt Lake is way easier (and cost effective) for most.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> Keep it up Paolo. I definitely want to visit Whistler, but from a convenience stand point, Salt Lake is way easier (and cost effective) for most.


if you'd ever been to Whistler, you would know that the inconvenience and cost are both worth it! three fold! :cheeky4:

nothing worth having ever came easily!

seppos have a meet in the east, canuckians should host one in the west. makes sense no?


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

PaoloSmythe said:


> if you'd ever been to Whistler, you would know that the inconvenience and cost are both worth it! three fold! :cheeky4:


Really? I try to stay as far away from that busy zoo as possible!


----------



## Noktrnl (Sep 7, 2010)

A good friend and I will be taking our families up to Park City this season,so I wouldn't really be able to do the room thing but would love to hear more about this.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Snowolf, have you ever been to Castle Mountain?
It usually flys under most people's radar, but it is AWESOME. On par with wicked hills like Kicking Horse and Revelstoke. Not the best place for a meet, but you should definitely check it out if you like Steep & Deep.


----------



## alexbnieto (Sep 20, 2010)

*ideas...*

mt bachelor or whistler


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Is this meet ever going to start to come together?


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I guess since this is my first season out West I have a different view on everything. You travel alot more to shred and meet people back East.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Snowolf, Well I am probably gonna venture into the BC alone after I take the Avi 1 class in December. Got any tips on what I should do different alone than if with a group?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Is this meet ever going to start to come together?


lol sadly probably not. We seem to do the same thing ever year. Which is talk about a meet, name tons of places we should go, then just end up riding where we want to.:dunno:


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Don't try to over organize it. Just name a time and a place. 
If some people show up, then cool. If not, whatever. 
Those who go will still have a great time - regardless of if it's 2 people or 30 people.


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Tried that for the Mt. Hood meet and this was done for the Wolf Creek meet and no one showed...not taking time off from work for a meet just to have everybody flake out at the last moment unless you get them early and if they back out, they loose their money; only way to prevent the flake out factor....:dunno:
> 
> This is why I am not into meets....getting together with a friend or two and riding is one thing buts meets take on a life of their own and become chaos and seem to be a big PITA. I am looking to ride with like minded riders who are of the same skill level (roughly) and want to ride, not sit around and get shit faced.


I had already bought my airline tickets (I was able to get a credit for airline tickets) I was ready to go. Part of the reason I went to Telluride was to prepare for the Mt. hood trip. I then received an email from you basically saying that the meet was canceled and that you didn't think you would be able to take off work or something like that. I understood completely and I think only 4 people sounded committed and it seemed at least two wouldn't have been there for the entire meet. Ultimatley it didn't matter, I had a bad mtn bike crash on 5/27 that resulted in a broken ankle, so I even if the meet hadn't been cancled I wouldn't have been able to make it. Either way it wasn't a big deal. 

With that said I would consider trying another west coast meet. I defiantly going boarding out west again this year, I had a great time last season. I can even see doing a couple of trips out west this year. Since the broken ankle ruined my two week bike vacation I had planned, and mt. hood thing didn't happen I am going to have 6 weeks vacation...2011 will be the year of trips for me both on the board and the mtn bike.  

I am not afraid to be challenged by terrian, that is the only way I am going to get better. I have a lot of growing to do in this sport, looking at the glass half full..


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Snowolf, Well I am probably gonna venture into the BC alone after I take the Avi 1 class in December. Got any tips on what I should do different alone than if with a group?


Riding alone is fun in the bc, as Snowolf stated, be conservative. I really don't do anything that I think has a remote chance to slide. 

That said, get on splitboard.com! There are a fair amount of Utards on there and they seem friendly enough. I've hooked up with guys on that board there before. The partners forum is great for hooking up with splitters. Pretty much all of those guys have lots of experience in the Wasatch and you would get to do tours with people who know where to go. Instead of fumbling around trying to figure it out. I've also had good luck just meeting people in Little Cottonwood Canyon at the parking lot just below Snowbird. That is a pretty popular starting point. I haven't done anything in Big Cottonwood, but I would imagine there is a similar spot.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I am on there but just lurk. Lurked for a couple years and registed a week or two ago. Thanks for the advice guys. After reading staying alive in avalanche terrain it seems to best to travel with a partner, but I know I will go on a tour or two alone. I figured can never get too much advice.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, just a little advice. I've organized lots of trips with friends and after I get a feel for the sentiment of the group, if I make decisions, lay out logistics and dates, it comes together. When I leave it up to group decision making, the trips never happen. What did JFK say, something like democracy is the worst form of government except for all the others? haha... 

I read skimmed a few pages of this thread and for this meet, I'd recommend that someone decide on a location based on what was said here, choose specific dates and two lodging options, one with a house and one with a hotel as a backup if the minimum for the house isn't met. Think starting over on the thread might help also, something like what was done for the East Coast meet.


----------



## The_Guchi (Nov 1, 2009)

SLC would be pretty epic. just saying.
Snowbird
The Canyons
brighton
solitude


----------



## kysnowboarder (Oct 28, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> No worries...I was not referring to you anyway. I had about 8 "confirmed" who just disapeared. You communicated with me the entire time; others just vanished like something off of an X files episode....:dunno:
> 
> When you are ready to come to Hood, the original offer is still valid. I find it is easier to just hook up with 1 or 2 people at a time anyway to go ride...:thumbsup:


That would be cool. I think I could probably learn a lot from you and others on this forum. I still need work on the steeps. Big mistake I made in telluride was I waited until the last day to do a black diamond. My thinking was I will get comfortable on the blues and double blues than do a black diamond, problem with that is when the last day came around my legs were shot when I needed them the most...lol.

Is the back country stuff only stable in the summer or is there a good time to go in the winter? I am defiantly wanting to do some back country stuf like you talked about for the mt hood trip and work on getting more confident on steeps. I need to work on speed to. At any rate I am hoping to pull off a couple of trips out west this year and probably a couple of weekend trips to snow shoe here on the east coast. I will of course be spending a fair amount of time at the local fake snow resort this year...that place is going to seem so small to me now lol, but it can still help me get better. 

As far as people flaking out I have learned that there are those that talk and there are those that do...I am one who does, I can't brag about being great at any of my passions (mt biking, snowboarding, back packing, rock climbing) but I do try... You figure out pretty quickly the people who are all talk, you just stop asking them to go trips. It always cool when you get back show the pictures and tell the stories to see the look on their faces, then say I want in next time.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Mini Meet*

Making it Happen: Thanks to some reasoning put-forth by members on the forum, I'm heading out to WinterPark & Loveland on MLK weekend; January 13th to 17th. Over the past two years I've gone to SLC/PC and had a blast. I've always met with members, some travel and go in on lodging, others were locals. I'll look at putting together lodging for those who might be interested in joining. I know some of you guys are locals to the area, so lodging won't be necessary but you might have a few guys on here that you'd resort ride with. I won't have my Avy training till President's Day weekend so I'll be stuck inside the ropes. I know it's just a long weekend, but my random vacation days are very limited. 

PM Me with interest and I'll start putting some things together.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have both WP and Loveland season passes so im sure i'll be down to meet up and do some riding


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

*Nixed*

Thanks for the response, Green. As of right now, I'd be the loner traveler. Little response on here and minimal response from my friends. I'm going to hold-off until later in the season to do a 4-day trip.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

yea man let me know. I ride with 3 other people at WP and Loveland we have a little crew. We all would be happy to show you around.


----------



## crsv619 (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all, I just found this thread. So it's 2011 now. Doesn't look like a location or date has been chosen since the thread started over a year ago


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

2011-2012 season is what they were actually shooting for. So I guess the meet will be during end of times...


----------

